# We need more signatures to save Steve Irwins reserve!!



## Spike (Feb 2, 2009)

*Published:* 
*Source:*Please go to australia zoo and sign the petition!! to help save steve and terrry's wildlife reserve
www.australiazoo.com.au:):D:D:D:D


----------



## Rep-Style (Feb 2, 2009)

wheres the petition that will stop bindi appearing on tv?


----------



## Lssah (Feb 3, 2009)

Rep style - I will sign that petition


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, wheres the petition ?




Rep-Style said:


> wheres the petition that will stop bindi appearing on tv?


You could always buy a bendable bindi or one of the bindi dolls and use it as a voodo doll !!






http://shop.australiazoo.com.au/cart.php?target=product&product_id=533&category_id=39

 OMG, theyve eventually released it...



..now ill beable to buy australis the bindi kidfitness dvd vol 2 to complete his collection!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 3, 2009)

I signed


----------



## Rep-Style (Feb 3, 2009)

as much as id like my petition to happen i doubt no matter how many signatures there are terri wouldnt hinder her lil cash cows earning potential


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 3, 2009)

Come on Leave off Bindi... shes Steves daughter and as she gets older she will bring so much awareness to Australias wildlife...

shes already reaching out to kids about it..... so let her be.


----------



## method (Feb 3, 2009)

Emmalicious said:


> Come on Leave off Bindi... shes Steves daughter and as she gets older she will bring so much awareness to Australias wildlife...



And cash in on it like there's no tomorrow


----------



## megrim (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Bindi has either inherited her fathers energy and lack of guile, or is slowly building up to a psychotic episode of epic proportions.

Her levels of earnestness are at like, mach 5.


----------



## fatfrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Emmalicious said:


> as she gets older she will bring so much awareness to Australias wildlife...


Ok then let her do it when she gets older right now shes just a pain! :? but just because i don't like her dosent mean i don't think shes doing good for aussie wildlife(shes just annoying)


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes we do need more signatures, sign up people and show the Govt we care for our environment and won't sell out to overseas interests


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea, Bindi annoys the crap out of me, and I dont like disliking her as I have much respect for steve. The way she carries on, Id say she's big in America, they're a dramatic bunch, which I think is what her mum is aiming at. 
I doubt signatures will stop the mining, it has a law of its own.
Iv signed it ages ago any way.


----------

